# The Fabulous Life of Dotty!



## mouse_chalk (Dec 26, 2008)

[align=center]*Introducing...

DOTTY!

Dotty is a 7 month old Giant Papillon/Checkered Giant. She came into our family on 20th December 2008. Early Christmas present for Steve... Although she's mine too! 














You can read her introduction thread....

 HERE!  



*She is THE most friendly bunny. At night she has taken to running to Steve's side of the bed and jumping up for noserubs. He ends up having to fall asleep with his arm over the edge of the bed, petting her! 

In the mornings, if we don't wake up early enough for her liking, she will thump to wake us up. Not for food, for noserubs! She hops round to my side of the bed in the morning and lies down for me to rub her nose. She nudges my hand with her head and jumps up at me if I don't oblige!

When I get dressed in the mornings, she sits at my feet, or on my feet and looks up at me, again, waiting for noserubs!

She is the noserub QUEEN! :biggrin2:


Some pics of me and Steve holding her:


























She's a big bunny alright! Weighs 12.6lbs, or 5.7KG! :shock: 



Here are a couple of pics of her cuddling with me on the bed:



*





















*More pictures to follow, and since I got a video camera for Christmas, videos to follow too! :biggrin2:


Enjoy guys! 
*

*[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 26, 2008)

Jen Dotty is just so Lovely:heartbeat:. I still can't believe she was returned and that nobody wanted her. If i would see a bunny like her i would snatch her up in a Milla Second. However Chris would probably kill me.

I'm so glad you got her now we can all watch her grow up and hear all about what she does and what you 2 great people do for her. Looking forward to lots of pictures and videos.

Susan:running bunny


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 26, 2008)

You are so lucky that you live far away, because I would totally steal Dotty!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks you guys! I'm glad people like Dotty.... but also glad that I'm tucked away safely over here and you can't get to her lol! 

I took some more pictures of her earlier.... Here are some!


Her favourite place to sleep, behind our bedroom door. Sometimes she pulls the door further back behind her, so she's squashed in. For such a big bunny she loves the small spaces lol! 







Playing:







She just loves to look at herself in the mirror!







Look how big her nose is!




















She has quite a sizeable dewlap as well, bless her! I wonder if it will shrink, like Snowy's did, when she's spayed?










Nose/headrubs- her favourite thing in the world! (Note the mostly closed eyes!)









Her favourite toy- an empty toilet roll! She throws them around for hours on end and loves to destroy them:








And that's it for now! I have some short videos but I've not read the manual for my video camera yet so haven't uploaded them. I'll try and do it tomorrow! 

Oh, and touch wood, but I think her litter habits are sort of under control! She's using her litter tray now, and all day yesterday, last night and all of today she hasn't peed on the floor at all! :shock: Fingers crossed, I know it might not be that easy, but it's great progress at least! We do need to get a bigger litter tray though lol. We have a large cat one right now, but even that is slightly too small as she sometimes accidentally pees over the edge. She sits in it to eat her hay, and that takes up a lot of room lol. We want to try and get one with higher sides to minimise accidents, but the corner ones are too small! 


Oh and last night, because we had been gone during the day at my parent's house, she obviously missed us a lot. When we got back I went upstairs to sit with her while Steve got food for all the bunnies. He handed me her bowl of pellets and veg, and I called her over for food. I had the bowl balanced on one leg, and she sort of sat on the other leg and ate from the bowl! She ate all of her veg like this, and when I tried to put it down she nipped my knee! She's so cheeky lol. So I put the bowl back on my leg and she carried on eating, until she was done. Then of course she wanted endless noserubs  Honestly, she is becoming so bonded to us! It's lovely to see her being so affectionate and seeming so happy 


That's it for Dotty's world today, hopefully the videos will be up tomorrow!



(Oh, and I haven't forgotten about the others, I promise. I have pictures of them to upload into their own blog too, including the cutest pictures of Steve cuddling Snowy. I just thought that since she was completely seperate and free-range, I'd give her a seperate blog as well )


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 27, 2008)

For a litter box, try looking in the storage containers. I use a small rubber main container for my larger litter boxes. They clean up just fine, and help prevent peeing over the edge.

There's a lot more variety of sizes too. 

--Dawn


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 27, 2008)

What about those covered litter boxes for kitties? Would one of those be big enough for Ms. Dotty?

She may have a big nose, but it's oh-so-kissable!


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 27, 2008)

> What about those covered litter boxes for kitties? Would one of those be big enough for Ms. Dotty?



(I was thinking of suggesting that too after reading the thread. I'd have gotten one for my two, but with their setup it just wouldn't fit.)

And of course I came here to say that Dotty is _beautiful_!!! She's certainly a big bunny too, isn't she? Holy bunnyballz! :shock:  I've never heard of the Giant Papillon breed, but the combo of that and the Checkered Giant certainly works, as she's so gorgeous; what a loveable, sweet face she has. She sounds like a real sweetie too. And I LOVE those ears!!! 

:inlove:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks you guys! 

Dawn, I had thought about a tupperware container actually. I had a quick look at some today that weren't the right size, but that was only in one shop, so I might have a better look sometime. it does sound like it might be a better bet!

Kelly, I had thought about the covered boxes too! But she likes to drink her water and eat hay when she's sat int he litter tray, and she eats dinner from it as well lol, so that's kind of out of the question. Although I did see a covered one earlier in the pet shop that the bottom of would have worked great as it was angled up at the back and fairly deep, but it was such a lot of money considering we would only use the bottom bit lol.

I did find this online earlier and wondered it if would be ok. Need to check the measurements:


http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=46&pf_id=8588


Di, the checkered giant is the US name for Giant Papillon! They are both the same breed, just named differently on different sides of the Atlantic lol. How confusing! 

Her ears are something to be seen. They are so lovely and soft as well. She is just so beautiful 

Thank you guys! 


I'm sorry I haven't uploaded the videos yet. I had to go and see some family today, and I've been so ill. I pulled my back yesterday somehow, which was agony, so I took some strong painkillers. Then I was up until 5.30am being sick :? Now my back is still hurting a bit, but I'm freezing cold with a high temp, achey and shivery, and I have the dreaded 'warm eyes' Bleugh :?

We're going to Steve's mum's tomorrow morning, and coming back on Tuesday. My mum will be looking after the bunnies and popping in not once, not twice but 3 times a day! Just to make sure Dotty is ok and not too lonely.... I'll be so worried about her! But I know she'll be so well looked after


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 27, 2008)

Have you considered a concrete mixing tub:

http://www.nothingbuthardware.com/263011.html

It looks like just the thing for your big beautiful girl. There would be plenty of room for her hay too.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 27, 2008)

Eh, it was just a thought  Drill a hole in the side for the water bottle  I hook a water bottle up to the side of the kennel carrier for my buns on trips, use the same basic principal for a covered box... 

Will even said that Dotty is adorable. Take that for what it's worth. He never says that about ANY rabbit!


----------



## polly (Dec 28, 2008)

Loving the pics Jen for Sully's litter tray I use a cat litter tray out of pets at home that is juts open but a rectangle i find it works really well 

SHe is so beautiful and I got to say it must be a big bunny thing cause sully likes to squish himself into small places too or tucks himself under your arm 

I will need to keep checking back for more pics :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

I want! I want! Though I know I can't have her so I will settle for more pics!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 28, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Have you considered a concrete mixing tub:
> 
> http://www.nothingbuthardware.com/263011.html
> 
> It looks like just the thing for your big beautiful girl. There would be plenty of room for her hay too.



That's really awesome! I wonder if it would fit in Elf's cage and I could get rid of two of her litter boxes (sorry for the hijack).

On a Dottynote.... Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! and I'm sorry you're not feeling well, Jen.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 28, 2008)

Dotty is so cute. I bet she's really gonna miss u while your away. You 2 will have to give her extra nose rub's


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 30, 2008)

I love Dotty! What a lucky bun to have found you and Steve... just hoping I am as lucky in my quest for a rabbit!

Enjoy her! 

Denise


----------



## myheart (Dec 30, 2008)

**Adds Dotty to bunny-nabbing list!!!!**

She is beautiful!!! I think she needs to visit me for a few days, or weeks,....

myheart


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks you guys!

Patti, that concrete mixing tub looks great! I don't think the website will ship over here but I can have a look for something similar in our local DIY stores....

Otherwise, this is looking like it might be the best option:








Hmmm, I am also going to get a padlock for her 'dog gate' to keep away potential bunny nappers! You shall not get her! Muahahahahaha!! 


Dotty was great whilst we were away! She had lots of love and attention from the 3 visits a day lol. Apparently my brother sat on the floor with her for ages whilst my mum saw to the other buns downstairs. I was worried because obviously we've not had her long, and she is an only bun, but she seems fine. Apparently yesterday she bit my mum on the back of the leg, for no apparent reason! I didnt get chance to ask my mum properly about it, but it was only a little nip, and I'm willing to bet that Dotty had her head down for noserubs on the floor and my mum didn't oblige quick enough! 

I'm looking forward to sleeping with her hopping round the room and demanding noserubs first thing! It just wasn't the same without her!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Does she jump up on the bed in the morning to wake you up?


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2008)

I would hope not. Its bad enough when a 5lb bun lands on your face! Never mind anything bigger. :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Probably qualifies as a cat attacking you in the morning instead of a rabbit! Toby is only 4# and can be pretty obnoxious!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2008)

Hehe I miss Elvis being free range.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 31, 2008)

HAHA!!

Lol you guys.... No, sadly she can't jump on the bed yet. it's a bit high for her, bless. But she does wake us up frequently by putting her paws on the side of the bed, and pulling at the duvet! She woke me up at 5am this morning for noserubs! And she woke Steve up a couple of times during the night the same way lol. It's kinda scary, really. You wake up, open your eyes, and all you can see is this huge pair of ears and a big nose right in your face! 

I think she must have really missed the company at night because she woke us up so much.... and I'm sure she didn't sleep, just hopped round the room all night! 

Crazy bunny!


----------



## BethM (Dec 31, 2008)

I have two 5 lb bunnies who like to be in the litter box together, so I use a rubber maid container for their litter. It's the one that is called a "sweater box" and is supposed to be stored under the bed. So it's pretty large, but not very tall. Might be just what Dotty needs!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 31, 2008)

Is Dotty always going to be a lone bunny, or were you thinking of trying and getting her a friend? Or maybe introducing her to one of your other pairs? Just curious!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 31, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Is Dotty always going to be a lone bunny, or were you thinking of trying and getting her a friend? Or maybe introducing her to one of your other pairs? Just curious!


It's a very good question! We don't exactly know yet. I don't want her to always be alone, that would be selfish of me. She's very bonded to us already, but I don't want to deprive her of other rabbit company. However, she can't really be caged, I don't think it would be fair given her size and that she's free-range and used to it already. But, saying that, none of the others are free range! We could think about a friend for her, but that would have to be in the future when we clear out the spare room for the friend to live until they bond, and in case they don't ever bond. Or when we move later in the year. Or, we could try and bond her to Barney and Snowy and they can all be free-range, but I don't know if that would work space-wise or not... At the very least, our plan is to get her to be able to socialise with the other buns, so that she could maybe play downstairs at the same time as Barney and Snowy, or Mouse and Chalk, so she can have bunny interaction. And then still live upstairs maybe. I don't know exactly how it will work out!!

For now though, she's completely seperate, just to make sure she doesn't have fur mites, and probably will be until she's spayed, which we hope will be in January sometime....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 31, 2008)

Until then, you'll just have to "deal with" her spooky nose/ear wake-ups! lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 31, 2008)

hehehe I can just picture the ears peeking over the side of the bed..... little nose and eyeballs ..... "mama, need some lovin'!!!"


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 31, 2008)

There is no snooze button on a rabbit that wants nose rubs!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 31, 2008)

Heehee.... YAY! I don't mind if she wakes me up.... It's much MUCH cuter than any alarm clock! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd wake up in a better mood if a bunny woke me up! LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 1, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'd wake up in a better mood if a bunny woke me up! LOL!


This morning she decided to wake us up by flipping her food bowl up, tipping the left over pellets out all over the floor and eating them, and then dragging her bowl all round the bedroom floor until Steve sat up and said 'Dotty, are you trying to tell me something?' And got her breakfast lol! 

We're going to get her a bigger heavier food bowl tomorrow when she shops re-open....


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk (Jan 1, 2009)

The wake up calls are cute, but the worst bit is when she wants attention as I go to sleep. I fall asleep with my arm hanging out the side of the bed giving her nose rubs. Wake up the next morning, or when Dotty feels I've had enough sleep and can't move it...

She is amazing though. Soo crazy and affectionate. She just plays, plays, plays.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 1, 2009)

Just testing something....

 The Fabulous Life of Dotty! 


Edit:


Ok, so that worked. But for the life of me I can't work out why it wont link in my blog properly. I've done it like a million times now! :X


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 3, 2009)

I have new Dotty pictures uploading!!! :biggrin2:

She loved treat time last night. I went up with a dried pineapple ring and she went crazy!! I got pictures of her eating the pineapple... 

I woke up at 5am and couldn't get back to sleep. I have been awake ever since. At about 6.30am, Steve woke up and blew his nose. It's pretty loud at the best of times lol, but this was particularly loud. Dotty thumped SO hard, I thought the ceiling would collapse!! Steve was half asleep and just laid back down again. I asked if he heard the thump, and he just muttered 'was probably Dotty' and started snoring again lol...  She tried to wake him up for noserubs, including trying to pull the duvet cover off of the bed, but he wasn't budging! Poor Dotty had to come round to me for her morning noserubs!

We went out yesterday and got her a new litter tray. It's HUGE! In the end we just got a plain square one because we kind of had to do something in a hurry to stop our floor being soaked LOL. She was just missing the tray and letting her bum hang over the edge, and the floor underneath was getting soaked :? This one is so big you could fit 2 Dotty's in!  We got her a new heavier food bowl as well to stop her from tipping her pellets out all over the bedroom floor and then eating them LOL :?


Pictures are actually uploaded already but I have Barney and Snowy ones uploading now, so I can't get to the album I want. They wont be long!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 3, 2009)

So, is the new litter box working out? Did she take to it?

Oh, and you mentioned in my blog that you have the foam flooring as well...how do you clean it? water? soap and water? I was going to take it up between her run times, but my boxer is loving it so much that I've left it down a few days. Now it's a bit dirty. 

I'd love to see your buns running on theirs! 

Minda


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 3, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> So, is the new litter box working out? Did she take to it?
> 
> Oh, and you mentioned in my blog that you have the foam flooring as well...how do you clean it? water? soap and water? I was going to take it up between her run times, but my boxer is loving it so much that I've left it down a few days. Now it's a bit dirty.
> 
> ...


The new litterbox is working great! She's using it, and sitting right in the middle! :biggrin2: No pee on the floor at all! Touch wood lol.... :bunnydance:


We just clean our mats by wiping with the good old vinegar and water solution! I find it comes clean really easily, and any dust comes off if you give it a good brushing with a dustpan brush. I did notice in your pics that you have yours up the other way to us- I don't know which is the right way though lol- and I think the smoother surface is easier to wipe, but I think either way they come clean quite nicely! 

I have some videos that I've uploaded! I'll try and post them later


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, I've been battling with Photobucket on and off all day. It just refuses to upload my videos :X I am getting quite annoyed with it now!

So because I've been doing that, I've not been able to post the pictures, because my account has been busy! :X

Sooooo.... here they are! Finally!

Firstly, here is her new litter pan, and bigger food bowl:















Getting treats!


Hey!






Have you got something for me?







HAVE YOU?!







Give it!!













I need more!



























And after she had a hop around on me:

'Hmmm, nommmm!'







Hi mummy!







Licking my hand to get the smell of the dried pineapple off!













Then a flop to guard the 'door'







More to come, but I don't want to make this post too long!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 3, 2009)

More pictures!!

inkelepht:


So, after she flopped down by the gate, it was of course time for noserubs 


'Well? Where are they?'







'That's more like it!' 
















Look how big her head is compared to my hand!!







Why did you stop? Meanie!







I'm not talking to you now....













Hmm, ok, maybe...







Nosey closeup!








Shoving her head under my hand for noserubs!







Having a run down Steve's side of the bed. The blue mat is where she sits and demands her nightly noserubs! 







Oh, yes, that's right... It's noserub time! AGAIN! 








Look at her happy little face here:








BYE!!! 










That's it for now! I really hope I can workout the Photobucket videos.... I think iMovie is putting them in a weird format, but I don't know how to change it or figure it out....


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 3, 2009)

Jen she's BEAUTIFUL. I can see why you and Steve love her so much.

What kind of dried pineapple do you give her? I've only seen driedpineapple that has extra sugar added to it.

Also what kind of camera do you have. You take such great pictures.

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you Susan! 

We buy dried pineapple either in rings, or in pieces in our local supermarket over here.... it has nothing else added in- just pure dried pineapple. It's fairly hard to find, and not always available, so we snap up a few bags whenever we can lol! 

As for my camera, I have a Canon EOS 400D. I believe it's called a Canon Rebel XTi in the US, not sure about Canada. It was a birthday present from my parents! Some of those pictures are a little out of focus but it's fairly dark in our bedroom and we all know how fast bunnies move and at the most inoppurtune moments lol! 

Thank you! Glad you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 3, 2009)

I love her!!! She almost looks like she has jowls like my boxer, Kirby.  Tooo sweet!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 3, 2009)

What cute photos! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

I am so glad you guys brought her home. Big bunnies are such a blessing. It is amazing the difference from the small ones. I am so happy you guys are showing her what it is like to have a loving family.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 7, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am so glad you guys brought her home. Big bunnies are such a blessing. It is amazing the difference from the small ones. I am so happy you guys are showing her what it is like to have a loving family.


Thank you Ali! 

It's true, she is so different to the others. Her personality is just... Bigger lol. It seems like everything she does is just on a bigger scale! She is definitely well and truly part of the family now. We can't quite work out how we managed without her before 


She is also like an alarm clock... that never fails to go off! :shock: Every morning, between 7-7.30am, she wakes up and plays a bit, then when Steve's alarm goes off, either 7.30 or 8am, she rushes round to his side of the bed, to demand noserubs. He obliges, and gets up about 10mins later. Then he gets her food bowl, and goes down to make her breakfast, leaving the dog gate open. The whole time he is downstairs, all you can hear is 'dududumdududumdududumduduDUM!' As she bunny 500's.... No, bunny 1000's her way down the hallway, into the bathroom, skidding to a stop, then back down the hallway, across the bedroom, and round to my side of the bed. Stops for a quick noserub, then off to do the same again! She does this until Steve returns with breakfast, when she stands on his feet and generally trips him up on his way down the landing, and then scoffs her food. LOL. Then she'll take a nap and wait for me to wake up properly and administer more cuddles and noserubs 


I have a video that we took the other night of her going crazy for some dried pineapple but I still can't figure out my stupid software to upload it in decent enough quality :X


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you Jen for my giant fix for the evening! Dotty is awesome!

Denise


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Hehe I miss Elvis being free range.


I know! It's harder for me to steal him 

Jen, I have fallen in love with Dotty :shock:

She is absolutley gorgeous and I love her dewlap!!

And her nose!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I love her dewlap as well! It's the dewlap to end all dewlaps!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 9, 2009)

Teehee, she does have quite the dewlap doesn't she? 

I nearly cried earlier! I went in the bedroom earlier and laid on the floor, and gave Dotty lots of noserubs. She moved closer to me and stuck her nose right up against my face and started grinding her teeth. Then, all of a sudden, she sat up and started kissing my face!! She groomed me for a good 2 mins nearly, all over my cheek, eyebrow and forehead... :hearts: Then put her head back under my nose for more noserubs lol....

She's SO cute! 

A bit later on, I put her on the bed while Steve was having a lie down. She cuddled up next to him and he fell asleep giving her noserubs....

Could you get a more cuddly bun? I don't think so! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 9, 2009)

Did I also mention that Dotty has learnt to text?!!!

This is the message I got from her last night, after she had thumped so loud I thought the house would fall down... (Barney, downstairs, heard the thumping and started thumping back, LOL)

'Dear mommy. I am so truly sorry for the noises I made earlier. I was scared. I had a bad dream that all the coriander had gone. I hope you will forgive me. Please also apologise to whomever was stomping their feet/paw downstairs. I am spelling these words letter by letter from the kind learning aid mats you so kindly bought me. I greatly enjoy my life now and want you to know I pee'd on Steve's work things on purpose to give him chance to pause and feel his guilt for being mean to you. Truly though we must assume that the real future is bananas and noserubs. Yours belovedly, Doty (there's only one t in the pack and Steve didn't get my signals. Men!) For my birthday please send more vowels xxx


Explanations there: We bought some of the foam mats in mini-form with removable letters of the alphabet the other day. Steve was being a grumpy so-and-so until Dotty peed on his accounts paperwork and then scampered back from the bedroom and he had chance to pause and realise he was being grumpy!

And then tonight she just sent me this, somehow from my own number lol:

'I have tuned into the mobile signals coming into the house. Please send nose rubs, dried banana, and meaningful company immediately. Dotty xxx'

She is one clever bunny! :shock: I wonder how she learnt to text! 











*It's just Steve messing about. Don't worry, she can't actually send text messages, LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww! What an awesome text! 

* I love your disclaimer!


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk (Jan 9, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *It's just Steve messing about. Don't worry, she can't actually send text messages, LOL!


I vigorously deny this statement.
Dotty can text, and she is a programming genius.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 9, 2009)

*mr_mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *It's just Steve messing about. Don't worry, she can't actually send text messages, LOL!
> ...


But she doesn't have opposable thumbs!


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk (Jan 9, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mr_mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...


She uses voice recognition. She created her own software. Technically we'd probably call it squeak recognition...

She is one clever bun.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 9, 2009)

On a side note, I wonder what "voice recognition" things on phones/computers would come up with if a rabbit was making noises for it to type out. GRRRPH!


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk (Jan 9, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> On a side note, I wonder what "voice recognition" things on phones/computers would come up with if a rabbit was making noises for it to type out. GRRRPH!


I would need to do a full scientific study.
But I am 98% confident that Dotty's squeaks would translate to:

"Nose rubs now, or I will bite your ankles so hard you would not believe it could ever stop hurting"


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 9, 2009)

:laugh: Dotty should write/text a book for all bunny owners and what they _should_ do!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL at you guys! 

Although I can fully imagine that's what Dotty would be saying if she could indeed talk.... or text 

I have Dotty pics!!!

I didn't realise I had them on my camera from a couple of days ago.... 

Cuddling with Steve:









Hellooooo...



















Lying in her favourite place in the hallway:






Coming to mummy for noserubs:











Extreme closeups!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 10, 2009)

Why is it the same picture over and over?

susan:?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 10, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Why is it the same picture over and over?
> 
> susan:?


The copy and paste randomly stopped working so without realising I posted the same picture about 15 times (a picture I hadn't even intended to post in the meantime typically!)

I frantically tried to correct it before anyone saw, but you were too quick!

Sorry! Normal service should be resumed now! :shock:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 10, 2009)

OK so now they are all different and BEAUTIFUL.

Honestly when I clicked on the link they were all the same picture of Dotty in between Steve's legs.

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 10, 2009)

I just ADORE Dotty's face and expression!!! My daughter was surfing the boards today and asked me, "Mommy! Have you seen Dotty!!!???" It was so cute. She just knew how much I would love her!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 10, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I just ADORE Dotty's face and expression!!! My daughter was surfing the boards today and asked me, "Mommy! Have you seen Dotty!!!???" It was so cute. She just knew how much I would love her!


Aww that is the cutest thing ever! It really put a smile on my face, thank you!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 22, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote in another thread:
*


> I'm going to post some pictures in my BLOG later, so stay tuned for that!


Where are the promised photos?!? :shock: *pouts* You're holding out on us, aren't you!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 23, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote in another thread:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ooops! :shock: I forgot to update sorry! I promise I will soon!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, I still haven't got the pictures yet..... Don't hurt me! :hiding:

But I just wanted to add that we weighed Dotty last night.... She's now 16.2lbs! :shock: I wonder if my scales are out.... That would mean she's put on 3.5lbs in a month?!! :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, so here are some long-awaited pictures!! This chapter I shall call...



[align=center]*DOTTY'S GARDEN ADVENTURE!*
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


It was a fairly nice day, and not freezing like it has been recently. The grass was wet, but not soaking. The sun was out. So we decided Dotty would experience her first run in the garden! The pen isn't nearly as big now as it was, because we had to use half of it to create the barried round the other pair's cage to stop them fighting through it :? We're getting some more grids soon though so it should be bigger.

Ok, there are a LOT of pics, so be warned! 









Here's the pen:




















As you can see, she's very good at doing the same pose lol! 







Ello! What's this then?







Close up!







Even outside, she still runs to mummy for noserubs! 








Doing some periscoping- you can't really see it here but she's at least the height of 1.5 NIC grids when she does that!








Her first ever taste of grass- she LOVED IT!







Look at her markings :hearts:








Nom nom nom







More nomming:







Even more nomming!







Mummy!







Nosey














There's more to come..... in a minute! 

[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 24, 2009)

[align=center]*More pics!!!*




Nosey rubs:















HEY! Where'd my noserubs go?!








And because she was such a good girl outside, she got some dried pineapple as a treat, which she went CRAZY for...













Little moufs!:inlove:








Give it!








I said GIVE IT!







Back to periscoping- you can see her height here against the grids, and she wasn't even stood up straight!







Looking very regal







Having a little run!









Enjoy guys!
[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful pictures as always. She is one Stunning Rabbit. Good thing we have an ocean between us or I'd Bunny Nap her.

How did this beauty end up at a shelter and how long was she there for? I'm surprised no one else adopted her. Maybe because she is a larger bunny.

Look forward to *MANY* more pictures of Dotty.

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 24, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Beautiful pictures as always. She is one Stunning Rabbit. Good thing we have an ocean between us or I'd Bunny Nap her.
> 
> How did this beauty end up at a shelter and how long was she there for? I'm surprised no one else adopted her. Maybe because she is a larger bunny.
> 
> ...



Thank you Susan! 

Dotty wasn't at a shelter- Our local pet store has a section for adoption bunnies, pigs, rats etc - usually where the owners can't look after them any more and return them- sometimes at 2 years old, sometimes as babies, etc.:X They have a special section in the store for them- and a portion of the adoption fee goes to a local animal rescue. Dotty was in there, having been moved up from another store- I think that she had either been purchased and then returned shortly after, or she was never purchased because nobody wanted her, and had lived the whole of her first 7 months in a pet shop  Kids banging on the window, etc  

The stores have so many animals returned and because they try not to turn them down- that particular store anyway- they have bunnies and piggies out the back in cages- the manager showed us them the other week. Where they feel it's an appropriate home for the animal they will always promote adoption. The chain as a whole gets a bad rep for not caring but our local store will always say no to someone who doesn't seem like they will be a responsible owner- I've been there when the manager has politely told them 'no- you aren't rabbit people' and they sell more of the larger hutches and smaller, and more of the larger hutches than any other store in the region.


Aaaanyway lol....

I'm honestly amazed she's as social as she is! She's not even spayed yet either- she will be in the next couple of weeks. But for an unspayed 'teenage' female- she is SO cuddly, licky and affectionate! I just have to sit on the floor and she comes bounding over, for noserubs, and ready to give out a milion kisses :hearts:

We're trying to get the morning 'enthusiasm' under control lol- currently every morning at 8am ish she jumps up on top of my head and just generally tramples us for cuddles and noserubs. She'll lick my face then shove her nose under my chin, or she'll sit on the side of my pillow and lie down on it! We think she's just like having a puppy in the fact that she just _needs_ to be near people lol- wherever you are, whatever you're doing, she has to be there. I was cleaning the bathroom yesterday and she was sat right behind me, throwing the empty shampoo bottles around!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the pictures of Dotty out and about your garden! She looks like she enjoyed it!  I love the picture of her galloping around the pen! LOL at the shampoo bottle thing!  Thank you for the wonderful photo-update!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

Jen those are very cute photo's of Dotty outside. Now that Dotty has recovered from her SPAY we need an update.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 18, 2009)

I hadn't seen Dotty's blog before; she's a beautiful girl and she seems to have quite the personality!
You take great pictures too!


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in Today on Ro


x


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think we might need a Dotty photo update soon!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, it just so happens that I have uploaded some pictures that I took this afternoon!  

But first, I'm going to get her Infirmary thread and post it here, and a couple of others, because a lot has gone on with our Dotters that I haven't posted here, and I don't want to lose the threads!

One moment..... *runs off*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok.....



 Please think of Dotty  - Pre and post-spay updates


 Dotty not looking so good/ Dotty looking better  - Dotty's Infirmary thread from when she went into near stasis a few days after her spay



 Attack of the killer bunny! Licked to death!  - Dotty being particularly over-enthusiastic with the cuddles!



And I will be back shortly with the pictures


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 25, 2009)

Right! Pictures are here!


We got a new bed delivered last week- we had a divan before and now we have a lovely oak frame. Well, Dotty loves it. So much so, that I barely see her anymore :cry1:She sleeps under there during the day, and during the night too. I went 4 days without any kisses :cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:

Anyway, so when I went up with the camera earlier I took a bit of carrot up with me to tempt her out of the 'cave' and it worked lol! But then she stole the end and ran back under, as you will see 


Here are the pictures! There are quite a few 




















































I love this one.... 'And I'd just like to thank.....'

















Jumping on my leg:
















'what do you mean it's all gone?'









'Now I've got the last of it......BYE!'









In her 'cave'





































Woah! Loads of pics! There you go!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Aww! I love Dotty! 

My Emma does the same thing with the hiding-under-the-bed. She's there about 90% of the day.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 25, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! I love Dotty!
> 
> My Emma does the same thing with the hiding-under-the-bed. She's there about 90% of the day.


Thank you! 


Isn't it annoying? I want to block it off sort of, but then Steve thought it would be mean since she obviously loves it so much under there. She's not jumping on the bed anymore though. I miss my early morning wake-ups with a big ball o'bunny jumping on me and demanding noserubs! :cry1::cry1::cry1:

I also wonder if it's not the new bedding that she doesn't like. We used to have a synthetic duvet- hollowfibre filling. Now we have a real feather duvet, that we got when the new bed arrived. This is exactly the time she stopped jumping up for cuddles. I wonder if the crinkly sound of the feather duvet is putting her off? :expressionless


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 26, 2009)

It is possible. Won't the duvet's crinkliness go away after awhile? Like wer down and be softer? Eventually, we are going to block off part of the underside of our bed and just let them play under 1/3 of it or so.  They still have an area to play, but not as big as before.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2009)

Awww she's so sweet..... she got her snack and took her little bunner nap... :hearts:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 26, 2009)

I noticed something this morning- when Steve took her bowl down, collected the other bunnies' bowls. The way our house is laid out you can hear what's going on in the kitchen pretty well upstairs. I could hear Steve wash the bowls, put them down, put the pellets in. Then, I could hear him chopping up apple, or banana, or celery or something. Well, so could Dotty! Everytime she heard the 'chop!' noise, she did a HUGE binky! It was like 'CHOP!' 'BINKY!' CHOP! 'BINKY!'.... and she carried on with that until Steve bought the bowl upstairs, when she binkied up and down the hallway, tripping him up along the way lol....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww! How cute! Those gigantic ears are good for something! lol They're bionic!


----------



## Boz (Mar 1, 2009)

Hehehe for such a big bunny she's got a small dewlap. Or at least compared to Marley's big pillow sized one!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2009)

:biggrin2:She is so pretty. I have always thought as broken blacks as moo cow bunnies. She even fits the size!


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

Awwh YAY Dottttter pics 

Sweet!

She really is adorable!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Maybe she'll get bored of her cave eventually and look for something new in her area to explore? 

This week was SO busy for me!!!!

I'll go directly after school on Monday to mail your picture.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Hehehe for such a big bunny she's got a small dewlap. Or at least compared to Marley's big pillow sized one!


I've thought the same thing!  

Maybe her dewlap is like a ticking time bomb. One day, you guys are just going to hear a "fwoop!" from under the bed, and Dotty will come out with a glorious dewlap! lol

Yes, "fwoop!" is my dewlap sprouting noise now. :twitch:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 1, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Boz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hehehe for such a big bunny she's got a small dewlap. Or at least compared to Marley's big pillow sized one!
> ...



LOL!!!!

I love it.... 'fwoop!'


I always thought she did have a fairly big dewlap? But I guess that any dewlap would look small next to Marley's lol 

I do think it has shrunk a bit since she was spayed though? I'm not sure if that would even cause it, but it does look smaller......


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 1, 2009)

She has a cute little dewlap. Some is better than none! My Lionlop girlie doesn't have a dewlap at all.  I am forced to get my ginormous dewlap fix on the forum!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 1, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Maybe she'll get bored of her cave eventually and look for something new in her area to explore?
> 
> This week was SO busy for me!!!!
> 
> I'll go directly after school on Monday to mail your picture.



YAY!

Thank you! It's ok though, no rush  I will have it framed I think!





Oh, I forgot.... Dotty jumped on the bed this morning! *WOOOHOO!* I was half asleep and I felt her scratching at the duvet, trying to pull it off of me.... I thought I'd just stay where I was and see what she did, instead of turning over and giving her noserubs, and I guess she got bored of waiting because she jumped up! She cuddled up with me and licked my face.... Just like the good old days! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: YAY!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 1, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Oh, I forgot.... Dotty jumped on the bed this morning! *WOOOHOO!* I was half asleep and I felt her scratching at the duvet, trying to pull it off of me.... I thought I'd just stay where I was and see what she did, instead of turning over and giving her noserubs, and I guess she got bored of waiting because she jumped up! She cuddled up with me and licked my face.... Just like the good old days! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: YAY!


Hooray! Hopefully, she won't attack your face again! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 1, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh, I forgot.... Dotty jumped on the bed this morning! *WOOOHOO!* I was half asleep and I felt her scratching at the duvet, trying to pull it off of me.... I thought I'd just stay where I was and see what she did, instead of turning over and giving her noserubs, and I guess she got bored of waiting because she jumped up! She cuddled up with me and licked my face.... Just like the good old days! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: YAY!
> ...



Lol! 

Actually, I don't think I'd mind too much if she did 

It's just nice to have such a cuddly bunny. I shall never take her for granted!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 7, 2009)

Dotty is my guard bunny!

Last night, she jumped up on the bed and cuddled with me as I was going to sleep. I ended up falling asleep whilst giving her noserubs. This was not acceptable, so she got up, jumped on my head, and kissed my face! Kinda like my good night kiss I guess, because then she jumped down and slept on the floor next to my bed all night  

Then, at 8.30 this morning, I awoke to a big ball of fluff flying towards my head! She jumped on my face- AGAIN! Pushed the duvet around to get it how she liked it, and then settled down for a cuddle lol. What a spoilt bunny! It's like she was saying 'Morning mummy! Time to wake up for a cuddle, but dont forget my breakfast!'


Here are some pictures of her on the bed this morning- not the best quality cos I took them with my iPhone, but pictures nonetheless! 




















'Oi- I said NOSERUBS!'









Clearly not a fan of the iPhone...








She was licking my hand here...








Nice and cosy in the duvet...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 7, 2009)

*squee!* This picture made me squeal out loud! I want to kiss her!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 7, 2009)

OMG - too precious !!! Dotty really is a hoot!

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 11, 2009)

[align=center]*MINDA YOU ROCK!!!!!!!*
[/align]

[align=center]Dotty's picture arrived yesterday, it's AWESOME! 


Thank you soooooooooo much!


:highfive:inkelepht::woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohooinkelepht::highfive:[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2009)

So take a picture if her with it!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 11, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So take a picture if her with it!



LOL! I will! 

We just have to have a 'meeting' with my mum first :rollseyes

:duel


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Let's just hope that Dotty doesn't "personalize" the picture with a few nibbles!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 11, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Let's just hope that Dotty doesn't "personalize" the picture with a few nibbles!


It would be her own "autograph"


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 10, 2009)

Oh dear, I have been a TERRIBLE blog-keeper! This and the other blog has totally gone out the window recently 

But, I am here with an update tonight! Hooray!

Here are some Dotty pictures from the garden today:


Hello! Been a while!




















What's that? You want a NOSE closeup?!







Just look at her fluffy butt! She is STILL moulting weeks and weeks later.... I brushed her for what seemed like forever this evening and the fur just kept on coming!








A shy moment:














And posing with me- because she just loves to cuddle! 





















She was much more intrested in snuggling and trying to lick my hand and face than the camera though lol 



Looking scared, even though she wasn't:














Mummy, you cut this grass too short! I can't eat it!









Then finally she came and squeezed herself between my legs for a cuddle and lots of noserubs lol...





























That's it! That's my Giant Update on Giant Dotty! Hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk (May 10, 2009)

I'm genuinely at a loss as to which of these beautiful ladies is cuter!*

mouse_chalk wrote:*


>


----------



## JadeIcing (May 10, 2009)

Smart words!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 11, 2009)

Awww :blushan:


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 13, 2009)

Aww! Dotters! She's such a cutie!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 13, 2009)

mr_mouse_chalk, I was thinking the same thing.

Your Jen is getting prettier every day. That's a great picture of you and Dotty. I can hardly wait to see your wedding pictures. You will be one Beautiful Bride. I think you should have Dotty as your Maid of Honour.

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 15, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> mr_mouse_chalk, I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Your Jen is getting prettier every day. That's a great picture of you and Dotty. I can hardly wait to see your wedding pictures. You will be one Beautiful Bride. I think you should have Dotty as your Maid of Honour.
> 
> Susan



Aww thank you Susan! :blushan::blushan::blushan:


I think that's just a lucky shot more than anything else lol. If you were to look at me now for example you wouldn't agree! 


I swear she's becoming more cuddle-crazy as well. Now when I go up to bed at night, she's already sat on the bed waiting for me, so she gets a quick cuddle before I get changed, clean my teeth etc. Then when I get into bed, it's a chore because she sits on my pillow waiting for her treat, so I have to kind of shove her over, and then hold the palm my hand flat above my head and close my eyes so that she can eat her treat of dried pineapple and a craisin or 2- I have to close my eyes to prevent getting a big furry paw in them, although it usually ends up in my ear, nose or mouth too! The other night she actually managed to lie across my neck sideways, so her stomach was wrapped around my throat like a very heavy scarf, while she ate her treats- I had a face-full of fur and I could hear her stomach going! Then, when she's eaten the treat, she re-positions herself to lie over my shoulder, nose right in my face to lick my face, or to just rest her nose on my cheek and fall asleep. When Steve gets into bed she usually lies on top of the duvet between us and sleeps there for a bit, and then all of a sudden she will get up, and jump down on the floor to eat hay. 

Then, from 5am, she will begin the whole thing again (without treats this time!). I wake up at about 7 to her snuggling up next to me, nose always right in my face. This morning she stayed there for about an hour, then jumped down, and then came back a while later for another half an hour.

Honestly, she just LOVES cuddles! She's cuddle-crazy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 15, 2009)

Well, if she snuggles enough, it should save you money on heat during the Winter.  You've got your own bunny-fur scarf! Plus, nobun got hurt to make said scarf!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 17, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Well, if she snuggles enough, it should save you money on heat during the Winter.  You've got your own bunny-fur scarf! Plus, nobun got hurt to make said scarf!


Lol! She will keep me very warm in the winter I think! Especially my face! She groomed me for so long this morning that my face was all shiny and my skin felt all clean after I got up! 


Here are some pictures of me and Dotty snuggling. Mostly she's licking my face in these pictures, which means I always have to have my eyes closed because I never know when she's going to lick my eyes! Besides, if I open them, all I can see is her giant nose/mouth smiling at me and a big tongue LOL! 


Steve took some of these as well... They are blurry because they were taken on my iPhone...










A rare break from my 'shower'- notice I have to give her noserubs all the time, or else she gets impatient!















Nose kisses!








Silly bunny!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 18, 2009)

Haha! You better keep your eyes closed so you don't get an eye-full of whiskers, too!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 18, 2009)

Hooray! Someone _is _reading! 

I have been feeling a bit blogged-out- I've been trying the past week or so to keep the blog updated and going, and not many people seem to be reading either of them. Double the blogs= double the heartbreak lol... 


Sorry, I'm feeling a bit over-sensitive tonight! I think Dotty cuddles are overdue or something.... :expressionless


Thank you Kelly! And I actually quite often get whiskers up my nose or in my eyes.... MAN do they tickle!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 18, 2009)

Hey Jen I know what you mean. I post in my blog and have few visitors, it's always the same people who write in it.

I don't get email notifications annymore (this peeves me off as I don't know who has added new entries in their blogs).

Your Dottie is just so BEAUTIFUL. You really got a very special bunny when you got her. You and Steve are so lucky.

I love all of her pictures.

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 19, 2009)

Thank you Susan  :hug:


Sorry about my little rant there last night guys! I was in a very over-sensitive mood and feeling quite down yesterday :embarrassed:


I slept in the spare room last night (it's a long story), and bless her little furry paws, Dotty came in too! She came for her usual cuddle on the bed before sleep, and she came in for a cuddle several times during the night. And then first thing this morning she was in again, on the bed, for her regular morning cuddle. And then did tons of binkies on the bed, on top of me lol, and on the carpet next to the bed. Bless her! She loves the spare room because of the carpet, it means she can do tons more binkies! And she definitely does! 



It's been pouring with rain the past few days on and off, and the poor bunnies haven't been outside since last Monday  I can't wait for some nicer weather so they can go out to play again!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 19, 2009)

Gosh Jen, i still can't believe how loveable Dotty is. You guys are so lucky. Buttercup is kisser but certainly not like Dotty.

Susan


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2009)

Awwwh lovin' the Dotty updates :hearts:
She is so beautiful!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been slack for ages but... New Dotty pictures!!!

Only a couple, as we bought the bunnies in from the garden earlier. They got some evening playtime. She just loves cuddles with Steve!







Yum yum, daddy nose!







Bit blurry, because neither bunny or Steve would stay still!







Again, bit blurry:







Hey! Put me down and stop taking pictures! I'm sure it's my teatime!








The newest thing is for her to jump up for a cuddle with me and some craisin/pineapple as I get into bed. Then when Steve's cleaning his teeth and getting ready for bed etc. she'll snuggle with me and give me lots of kisses. Then when Steve gets into bed, she snuggles on the duvet in between us, getting noserubs! A couple of nights recently we've fallen asleep with her sleeping on the bed with us, and she gets up and jumps down the little stairs sometime afterwards. Silly girl! How soft can one bunny be? She still jumps up every morning for a cuddle too. 

This morning, I was in bed feeling terribly dizzy and unable to move, and could just about hear Steve unclipping the plastic boxes that hold the veggies for their breakfast. Dotty was leaping about the hallway, and I heard her go into the bathroom at the other end of the hallway to our bedroom. Then, I heard her do a binky, come hurtling down the hallway, through the open baby gate, across the bedroom, under the bed, and.... FLY up the pet stairs, onto, you guessed it.... ME!!! The whole thing took her probably about 3 seconds flat, and she looked just as suprised as me that she'd landed up on my pillow, but she decided to make the most of it and snuggled down for a cuddle and some kisses whilst she waited for breakfast to arrive.... :rollseyes 

Silly girl!! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 25, 2009)

:biggrin2:Sounds so sweet. Give her a kiss for me.


----------



## Boz (Jul 8, 2009)

I want Dotty!
You should have Dotty come over and teach Marley how to attack you with kisses!  All I ever get are grunts!


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 8, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Thank you Susan  :hug:
> 
> 
> Sorry about my little rant there last night guys! I was in a very over-sensitive mood and feeling quite down yesterday :embarrassed:
> ...


I can understand the rant (going through a bit of rubbish in my own life) but can type without pain so I am back... and thanks for the great Dotty fix... she is the best healing medicine... and I have Roxanne here to give me my chinnings so I know I am loved.  She can sense my mood and if I need cheering up, she tears around, binkies and half-binkies then she chins me.

A friend donated a large outdoor pen to me for my pigs but I can so see it being rabbit turnout as well (supervised, of course! Tim and Andy went to go pick it up... and since Tim is so moody these days I am grateful he would do this for me.

Your wedding is about a month away -you MUST be excited!!!!

Denise


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 9, 2009)

Aww thanks Denise- I'm sorry to hear you've been having a rough time recently- I'm glad Dotty helped cheer you up! Sending plenty of these your way ==>> :hug:

Dotty has been an absolute rock for me this past week or so with everything that's gone on (my Grandad passed away yesterday). I was away the other night visiting, and when I got back the following evening I went for a lie down on the bed. Dotty was immediately up there, jumped on me, sniffing me all over like a puppy who'd just been reunited with it's long-lost owner, and she just laid straight down snuggled up against me for a cuddle. She's gotten good at being able to lie down while I'm sleeping/resting- occasionally giving me kisses but not being so demanding for noserubs herself. It's like she knew I was in need of the love more than she was or something.

I have some newer pictures of Dotty to post- the other week all the bunnies were in the garden, and I was sat outside with my laptop working on the Today thread. I got her out of her pen, and she sat on the garden table with me, getting noserubs and cuddles. She just laid on the table for about an hour, good as gold! 

I'll upload the pictures in a bit if I can- I have food poisoning after some dodgy food I ate on my hen night last night so been throwing up all night and all day :expressionless


----------



## Becca (Aug 9, 2009)

Jen it never ends for you does it 

[[[[[[[[[[[BIGGEST HUG EVER IN THE WORLD]]]]]]]]]]


xzxxxxxxx


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 9, 2009)

:bunnyhug:you poor thing. once again dotty shows just how much of a comfort our bunnies are. there is a poem by rudyard kipling called the power of the dog. if he were writing today it could definitely be the power of the bun.

am also sending hugs and good wishes your way.


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh Jen, feel better!

Denise


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh, Jen. When it rains, it pours! I am so sorry to hear that you lost your Grandad). Hopefully the Steve bunnies help you pull through. :hug: Just remember, no one would want you to be sad at this point in your life.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate all the support :hug: All my friends, both 'real-life' and on RO have been so great to me recently and I'm so thankful to have everyone.

In return, I give some Dotty pictures! Firstly, are 2 pictures of what I found when I went up the stairs a couple of weeks ago:

















And a couple of pictures that Steve took of her snuggling on the bed:














More to come...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 10, 2009)

Here are the cuddling-on-the-garden-table pics (note RO on my laptop!)

























































*nose/whisker pictures coming up- warning for Donna!*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

Jen. DOTTY is so cute.  She has such HUGE ears. 
Do we get a blog update from the other 4 soon?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 10, 2009)

I really just want to kiss her big nosey!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 10, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I really just want to kiss her big nosey!


She would totally let you as well! 

Thanks, Rebecca! I will do an update on the others soon! I actually have some pictures of Snowy all flopped out and a couple of others to post


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 10, 2009)

OMIGOD! Way too cute, those up close nose and whisker shots!

I got a nose nudge from Roxanne... she is warming up to being a snuggle bun for me...

And thanks for the Dotty fix... this is one bunny I can never get enough of! She is just a doll!

Denise


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 12, 2009)

Dotty takes such great nose and lip pictures. Now I have to wipe my lip marks off of my computer screen.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 13, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I really just want to kiss her big nosey!
> ...


Then you will have to give her some kisses for me!


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 13, 2009)

luckily i saw the warning in time:biggrin2: full on whisker pics:faint:am going to have a lie down.......will get hubby to wave at dotty as he passes thru bristol today:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2009)

:biggrin2:Give me Dotty!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 19, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :biggrin2:Give me Dotty!


Nope! 


Donna, glad you caught the warning! I wouldn't want you to have come to any harm through the shock of Dotty's nose lol!

Here's her binky video- taken on Sunday morning- I posted it yesterday:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 19, 2009)

That video made my day better!  Hooray for little happy binks in the hallway!  On a side note: Dotty says you don't feed her enough. She's a poor little bunny, wasting away on a "tiny" salad! j/k She sure does chow down, though!  She must be so happy to have found you two!


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 18, 2009)

OMIGOD - what a great video! I love her food dish, too!

My Checkered Giants seem to binky more than Juliette or the Hollands - I can pass by Roxanne's hutch and she is the binky machine... same for Remy and Jared... Calliope and Grace need separate and bigger cages and I know I will see more binky action.

Denise


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello Dotty followers!

I have been really scarce round the forum of late- I've really not been feeling too great. It seems that anything I eat randomly gives me stomach pains that vary from distracting to agony- I thought it might have been stress before the wedding but my doctor isn't so sure so is sending me for tests. It's not all the time and it's not everything I eat, but it does make me feel quite under the weather 


Anyway, I thought I'd just update this blog with a few iPhone pictures that I've taken of Miss Dotters over recent weeks! She is still cuddly as ever- in fact probably more so. It's like having a small child that wants to get into bed with mummy and daddy all the time LOL- she jumps up first thing every morning and insists on finding the cosiest, comfirst spot to snuggle up next to us- yesterday morning she fell asleep with her paws across my neck and her nose resting on my chin for an hour, lol. 


Anyway, here she is!

The morning before the wedding with her 'I can't believe I'm not your bridesmaid!' face:







Floppy Dotty:







Feeling hungry, but not wanting to get up...




















Hiding under a towel the other day- she wanted cuddles as I was drying my hair but my towel had to do instead!













Tipping up her food dish to get the pellets out, as she does daily:













And poking her head through the banisters like she does whenever we go upstairs for noserubs:







And these were pictures I took with my camera the other day when I was sick and having a Hills marathon in bed. She wasn't a fan of The Hills, but she did jump up for a grape or two!








GRAPES! NOW!













Mid-chew!







No more?






More! Yay!













And a craisin? Why yes please!













FINE. Withold the craisins. See if I care!







'You're watching The Hills? RUBBISH!'









That's the end of pictures for now! I'll get some fresh ones soon hopefully


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 30, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Floppy Dotty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I :hearts these pictures!!!


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 1, 2009)

:thanks::faint:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dotty is just adorable! My favorite pictures of her are the ones with her ears "missing". She looks so cute! :hearts:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks you guys! Dotty 'loses' her ears a lot lol. They seem to be constantly folded back!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 1, 2009)

Great Pictures Jen. I like the last 2 the best..


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok, I have about a million more Dotty pictures to add. It's not because she's the favourite over the others, it's just that because she's cuddly, and more likely to stay still, and I always have my phone with me when I'm upstairs so it's easier to take more pictures lol. 

First I'll start with a video of her I took one breakfast time while Steve was away last week! Watch out for the binkies!






And here are some of when Steve was away still, and I decided to read a magazine in bed. As long as I gave her noserubs at the same time as reading, she was happy, but if not, she was VERY jealous of the magazine, and tried to take a few chunks out of it. Eventually, she picked it up in her mouth, flicker her head, and closed it shut on me! Lol!


'Mmmm, yummy...'








'What? You don't mind do you?'







Snuggling for the noserubs...













It looks like I'm grabbing her head here but I promise she was just licking my thumb!













Cuddling up whilst still trying to eat the magazine!







'I've had ENOUGH of this!'







'That's the end of THAT reading session!'











Aaaand, that's not all! The same morning I took the video (I think?! Can't remember now!) I also took these pictures...


'OM NOM NOM'













'Tired now' - resting against my knee







Very, very tired...






*Warning Donna!!*





















Looking sad:







'Do you mind? I'm on the toilet!'







'But still a bit hungry...'











There you go! Also, I'm not sure I posted this, but also when Steve was away, I took my laptop upstairs to watch The Hills and The City in bed, and I took a glass of wine with me. After I finished the glass, I put it on my nightstand whilst I was still watching the TV shows. Dotty jumps up, and stands on my pillow, paws on my nightstand, NOSE IN MY WINE GLASS, trying to drink it! She knocked it over, and had her nose stuck in there, trying to drink the last drops. I removed the glass, and she was jumping up at my arm like I was holding craisins or something. She was absolutely going mental for the wine! She didn't actually get any- the glass was so empty there was literally a tiny drop left, but it was soooo funny. Even the next morning when I took the glass downstairs (left it safely out of reach overnight obviously) she was jumping up at me trying to get to it! The next night she did exactly the same thing again.... I can't work out why she would think she liked wine so much?! It was hillarious anyway!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 10, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So take a picture if her with it!
> ...


um...now that you're wed, can I see Dotty with Dotty?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 11, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...



OMG! I forgot that I promised this, sorry! 

I've come to Steve's office to help him with some work- data entry for a website he needs to finish tomorrow (and will probably stay up all night finishing bless him ) but when we get home I will take that picture!


Meanwhile, this was what I woke up to sharing my pillow this morning!


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 11, 2009)

OMIGOD - those WHISKERS!!!!!

Thanks for an awesome Dotty fix - she is just so cute! The pics made my day.

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 12, 2009)

AHHHH Dotty is such a sweetheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Eee! I love the squished-out Dotty pictures! She looks so happy! Her happy binkies in the video made me smile, too!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 12, 2009)

I love the tired photo, too. Hugs and noserubs from across the pond to my favorite RO bunny...I have my upcoming elbow surgery on Thursday (left one gets fixed this time) and I will come straight to RO so I can see Dotty pix as they are the best medicine.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 12, 2009)

good thing i took my mince pies out of the oven before looking at those whisker pics:faint: baking and bunnies just dont mix when it's the fabulous dotty:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 2, 2009)

I have tons of pictures to post of Dotty, I don't actually know where to start. I said this before but I always end up with more pictures of her because my phone is always on my bedside table so it's easy to just grab it and take a picture here and there when she jumps on the bed. 

I'll start with the oldest ones first!

This is her with Steve- she was apparently sat on his hair so he couldn't move- I'm not sure his hair is long enough, but oh well! 































And here's where she sleeps in the mornings when I'm still in bed- sometimes for an hour or 2- she even stays there when I get up- if her breakfast doesn't arrive first that is!













'Hey! You're not here anymore!'







She always has her head too close to the bed, and sometimes she licks the wood on the headboard. She just sleeps there for ages, sometimes tooth purring, and instead of having noserubs, she's happy if I just put my arm round her gently instead- which is good because I'm usually still asleep! If there isn't a big enough gap between the pillows for her to sit in, she digs on the bed until I wake up and move them, half asleep! 



Here she is 'posing' for pictures with me:


























On another day, here's Dotty greeting us through the banisters as we go up the stairs to bed- this particular night I had hay in my hand which she happily stole from me to munch! 







GIMMME THE HAY!














(Disclaimer: she would never ever try to fit through the gap, and even if she did, and even though her head fits, there's no way the rest of her body would, she goes against that theory lol! There's usually a board there to prevent her trying it when she's unsupervised, and she doesn't have access to the hallway when we're out/asleep. )



Doing her usual pinning me down and licking me to death:



















Another day, going after Steve for treats:














'What do you mean you sleep here?'



















'GIVE ME THE PINEAPPLE!'









The other day she had her tail end sticking out from under the bed and it was just so cute I couldn't resist a picture:







She quickly turned round looking a little bit miffed though!








Here she is last night snuggling up on the bed- she was still here as we fell asleep I think lol- she didn't jump down for ages!




















Being SUPER lazy yesterday morning (I think)- she would lean round, take a mouthful of pellets from her bowl, and then straighten up and eat them lying down, and then turn back and take another mouthful!







And finally, posing for more pictures with me this morning!














Please excuse me looking terrible- I have sinusitis and haven't worn makeup for days, and my face has started to get all these funny discolorations on, almost like bruises where my sinuses are, except I haven't bruised my face at all? It's weird :?














'That's enough pictures of me now! Bye!'










That's about a million pictures I think! Sorry guys!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 2, 2009)

wow love the pics. And u look great with no makeup!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Dotty looks so snuggly!


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for an awesome Dotty fix - this is one bunny I can never get enough of, no matter what she is doing!

Denise


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 2, 2009)

Jen, don't apologize- you're beautiful! I dream of my girls being as well behaved as Dotty appears to be. Of course, I haven't given them the chance to prove themselves yet...


----------



## myheart (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Jen, just taking a few minutes to catch up on Dottie's blog...

The pics are awesome!!! I can't believe that she is _that_ snuggly and kissy! You must be hiding craisins all over the bed for her to find.... And you must be wearing craisin scented perfume.... If Dotty really were that cuddly, she should be with me getting tons of cuddles. I know you and Steve do a fair job keeping up with her demands, but I think I should send her a ticket to come live with me for a while because you just might need a break. 

myheart


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG! It's Gus on steroids!!! :shock:

She's beautiful! I just love how snuggly she is!

:inlove:

Rue


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 3, 2009)

:thanks::faint:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 4, 2009)

*sharlaelizabeth wrote: *


> Jen, don't apologize- you're beautiful! I dream of my girls being as well behaved as Dotty appears to be. Of course, I haven't given them the chance to prove themselves yet...


Thanks! Although I feel anything but at the moment! I've been sick for 10 days now and my skin looks horrible- lack of fresh air, not sleeping and feeling terrible isn't the best beauty product around lol!

Dotty tries her best bless her, but she isn't always the best behaved. There are downsides to a cuddy bedroom bunny. Like the other night when I gave her a new pile of yummy hay and she loved it so much I ended up hand-feeding it to her on the landing- when she got into bed, cuddled and then jumped down she left a total of 19 giant-bunny poos behind! She NEVER poos on the bed normally, so we can only think that she ate too much hay beforehand and was too comfy to move lol.

And then the other night she randomly peed on the bed. We'd gone to bed late and it seems she wasn't happy with that, so at 2am we were sponging the mattress and changing the duvet covers LOL. Fun! Couldn't help but forgive her though when she jumped straight up to cuddle us afterwards lol...


And then last night- I felt rough so didn't sleep at all well. I woke up at 2am and the first thing I saw was a big pair of ears and a big nose peeking at me over the edge of the bed. I sleepily said 'come on then!' and she was up in a flash snuggling up with me. She annoyed Steve though when she nipped him because he wouldn't wake up for a hug. Then she was back up at 4am, and 6am, when I happened to be lying face down under the covers so she just jumped around on my back- that was some awakening, being bounced on by a 14.6lb bunny I can tell you! She finally came back at about 7.15am and snuggled up, and stayed there until Steve got up at 8.30ish.

So yeah, it isn't all great, but most of the time it is!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 27, 2010)

Hay, where are you guys! Need my Dotty/Jen/Steve/Mouse/Chalk/Barney/Snowy fix! 


sas :waiting:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 28, 2010)

:stikpoke

Yeah! What happened to you!?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello!

I'm sorry I've been away for a while. It wasn't intentional, just a few things going on here and there, and.... everything kinda got away from me.

We're all fine though! Apart from me and Steve have been sick on and off for the past month or so. Colds/coughs/injuries etc- nothing terrible but we've been quite under the weather for a while now. Amongst other things, Steve had an operation to have a mole on his arm removed 2 weeks ago and I had the misfortune of falling down the stairs at home last week and very badly bruising myself- not much fun.

Barney, Snowy, Mouse and Chalk are all great. We've had Mouse on a mini-diet as advised by the vet as she was getting a bit chubby, so we've cut her pellets down a little and very much limited fresh fruit treats. She's looking better already. Chalk's been absolutely fine since she was sick over New Year's and Barney and Snowy are their regular old-married-couple selves 

Dotty is good too- although she's been having a few gas episodes over the past couple of months. The last one was last week and lasted all day until late evening. The vets can't see any particular reason for it- no change in her diet and she's otherwise completely healthy and treatment with Infacol, fluids and sometimes Metacam (if she's uncomfy with it) usually works eventually. The other episodes haven't lasted longer than about 8hours or so, and she always fully recovers afterwards.

Anyway, since this is Dotty's bog, I should post some pictures of her! Here are a few recent ones- I took these the other week when she decided it would be really funny to steal a whole toilet roll from the bathroom, run up and down the landing with it in her mouth, and then shred it all over the landing and pretend to be the Andrex Puppy :




























Destruction in her wake:




























'Outta my way!'











'What mess?'











'Don't goooooo'












I should have stopped her and taken the toilet roll away but instead I rushed to get the camera


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 20, 2010)

What GREAT photos! I love it when my english lop cuddles in bed with me too! 

Dotty is so BEAUTIFUL!
I love her!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 20, 2010)

:inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 23, 2010)

Love the pics of the lovely Dotty girl!


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 23, 2010)

:inlove:go dotty! glad to read you are feeling better


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 25, 2010)

Aww! Dotty the Destroyer!  Gotta love when animals are being cute doing something so "uncute".  Glad to know that you two are feeling better again!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!  Dotty isn't a bad destroyer- she's pretty good with most things and very trustworthy most of the time, but she just can't resist toilet roll. Not long ago she did the same thing- I heard a noise and went upstairs and she'd grabbed the toilet paper off of the side of the bath where it's usually balanced and was running around with it. I took it off of her and she didn't like that one bit- she ran over to the spindle where we keep spare toilet rolls and pinched one off of there and ran off with it in her mouth! I've had to put it on the window ledge out of reach lol. She thought that was hilarious and 'celebrated' with a giant flop in the middle of the landing and rolled around upside down for ages. She gets the empty rolls, and loves them, but just can't seem to understand that the full ones are for humans, not bunnies!

Yesterday, I was sorting out some washing- bedding etc and she decided to jump around on the pile on the floor. I just couldn't resist covering her up with my dressing gown, thinking she'd get mad and run away, but instead she just cuddled up underneath it for a nap!



























I spoke too soon about feeling better, too. I'd just barely gotten over the rotten cough at the weekend and then I felt a familiar pain- a headache so bad I was in tears, pain all across my cheeks and feeling like there was a vice on my temples. Sinuses! Yay. It's about the 5th time I've had sinusitis in the past 9 months or so, and it's horrible. I've just had bug after bug since about October almost on top of each other, and I haven't felt well in months. My throat isn't particularly sore but my tonsils have been enlarged for what seems like forever and it's like swallowing a big lump, I keep getting episodes of achiness and shivers, I'm so tired I could sleep all day (and I hate sleeping during the day), and perhaps the yuckiest symptom of all is that I keep getting white lumpish things at the back of my throat. Not spots like when you get tonsilitis, like chunks of stuff that stick on my tonsils and make me gag. Yuuuuuck. I have a doctor's appointment later with a nicer doctor- the one I saw last time pretty much told me to go away and it was just a virus but I don't know why I keep getting them. Aaaaaarrrgh!

Sorry, rant over! It's just been getting me down recently  

:rant:


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 26, 2010)

whisker pic:faint:

dont worry about ranting - i sometimes think Gps can only cope with something that is easily cleared up. the one im with at the moment is very good although getting near to retirement

great dotty pics - not sure i'd trust any of mine to leave the towels on the bannister alone


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Cute pictures! I love snuggly bunny pictures (especially with gratuitous whisker-age)! 

As for your tonsils, I know how that goes! I had those nasty little lumps sticking to mine for three years (on & off). I went to an ENT doctor (ear/nose/throat dr.) and he told me that they were called tonsilloliths. They were horrible. Eventually, I just had to get my tonsils out. Can't get tonsilloliths without tonsils! :biggrin2:

I hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## hln917 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like you'll have to now share your dressing gown! Cute pics!

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello! 

Ok, so in my 'comeback post' last weekend I made a promise for 'very soon' Dotty pictures, and Barney, Snowy, Mouse and Chalk pictures in their blog. I failed on the 'very soon' part, sorry!

I've now had sinusitis since mid-Feb I think? And it's just getting worse. I ended up calling the emergency doctors last weekend, who prescribed me Tramadol because they didnt have time to see me, to last me until my doctors surgery re-opened again on Tuesday. So I spent 3 days feeling completely drugged up to the eyeballs, lol. On Tuesday, my GP said that both sides of my nose were almost completely blocked up, and one side looked a litle bloody. :shock: She prescribed me a course of steroids for a week, to reduce the inflammation 'once and for all'. Lol. I've been on them for 4 days now and I'm not noticing any difference. I still have the same amount of pain, and the steroids have done nothing except made me feel stupidly hot, like I'm in a sauna or something. I'm still barely sleeping more than a couple of hours a night either. I've now run out of Tramadol as well and it's the weekend now  My GP said that if the steroids don't work, then I'll have to be referred to an ENT doctor but she didn't want to have to do that unless she had to because more often than not, they suggest surgery, and that does not sound fun at all! 

So, that's why I haven't been making good on my promises. I've barely left the house all week, I've just been too sick to do anything much at all  

Since it's such a lovely sunny warm day though, I decided that the bunnies should have their first Garden Adventure of 2010, so I'm sat out here now, watching them binky around- it's like they've been asleep all winter and have just woken up- even Barney is running around binkying like crazy! 

I've taken lots of pictures but Photobucket is playing about with me and doesn't want to upload them just yet- I'll keep trying though and post them as soon as I can- I have a great couple of Dotty binkying! And I'll post in the others' blog their pictures too as soon as I can 

So, I'm sorry guys, please bear with me- I've not forgotten!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2010)

Photobucket hates us. Though you could upload them to the forum...


----------



## Nummy (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG Dotty is so adorable!!! Great photos :bunny24


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 10, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Photobucket hates us. Though you could upload them to the forum...


How do I do that?! I have missed a lot lol- didn't know anything about this!

And Nummy, thanks! Dotty is absolutely lovely- she's just the right combination of naughty, cheeky, crazy, with an overdose of affection lol. Glad you like the pictures


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Jen How are you doing? 

How are allthe Bunnies doing?

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 29, 2010)

Good question! It's like you fell off the face of the planet! 

:stikpoke


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 4, 2010)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Photobucket hates us. Though you could upload them to the forum...
> ...


Jen click on Menu then Click on Upload  You can only upload 5 a time tho


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 4, 2010)

I haven't seen Jen on RO in too long!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 4, 2010)

Where are you, Jen!? :nerves1


----------



## Nela (Jul 4, 2010)

Was Jen allowed to have a real life? Hope to hear from her soon


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Nela wrote: *


> Was Jen allowed to have a real life? Hope to hear from her soon


Not with that much cuteness on her hands! lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Nela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Was Jen allowed to have a real life? Hope to hear from her soon
> ...


Lol! Not allowed as such... more forced...

Hi guys! I'm sorry, I've been absent and lame and rubbish yet again. Sorry! I don't know what to say, except sorry! It's not intentional to not be here anymore- I have been meaning to post in here for WEEKS now, but it just never seems to happen. It's very same-old, I know, but I've been sick still. My sinusitis still wont clear up, and it's to the point now that I've been on serious painkillers for 3 months now. I've been on steroids, nose drops, have been sinus rinsing daily for weeks, and on various antibiotics for so long I can't remember when I wasn't on them! Nothing has worked even the slightest bit, and I'm in constant pain that varies from 'really bad' to 'unbearable'- where I'm clutching my face in tears and can't move, and have had many trips to the out of hours doctors to get even stronger painkillers to get to sleep. The street value of my medicine cupboard has skyrocketed! I had a CT scan this evening, and in 2 weeks I go back to get the results, but the doctors think I'll most likely have to have surgery, just a question of what they'll do and when I guess depending on the scan. I'm quite scared of surgery, but I've got to the point now where I don't care what they do, I just want to feel better! I'm so sick of the pain, not sleeping, the temperature flashes, and not being able to concentrate on anything or see or think properly because my head feels so stuffed up with cotton wool.

It's not all been terrible though- we did finally manage to have our honeymoon last month! The doctors said I could fly with my sinus problems, as it wasn't likely to cause it to worsen, so we booked a last-minute trip to the Maldives. It was AMAZING. Absolutely beautiful, complete paradise and by far my favourite week of my life so far. We didn't want to come home and had such a well-deserved break and rest. Sadly I couldn't snorkel or dive as the travel insurance wouldn't cover me for it, so I had to make do with just staring at the tropical fish in the turquoise sea, but it was enough! Steve really needed the break too, he's been working so hard this year bless him.


The bunnies are all good, too, knock on wood! Dotty is unloved and neglected, as usual. You wouldn't believe how badly treated this bunny is- she only gets a minimum of 4+hours a day of cuddle time, which doesn't include random visits during the day and evening and the time she spends sat by our feet whilst we get dressed, and no matter what she does, she can't get us to wake up and pet her before 6am each morning. She also only gets 2 big salads and 1-2 treats a day! How awful! 

Mouse and Chalk are doing well, too. Mouse has lost a little bit of weight, which is good as she needed to. With the weather being so warm here we've had the patio doors open in the evenings, which was a problem as Mouse liked to run out the door and round the garden with us chasing her and our neighbours watching and laughing. We've solved it by wrapping one of the grid pens round the doors, meaning that when they run out now, they are in an enclosed space on the patio, so it's sort of like an extension of their space indoors, and they can run in and out as they please. They love it, and are both binkying around out there as I type!

Barney and Snowy are ok too- just their normal lovey-dovey selves, they run around all night and sleep all day, and then snuggle all evening counting down till party-time  As much as I've been absent from the bunny world, bunnies have definitely not been absent from mine, and they've been such a great source of comfort while I've been ill- Dotty in particular, just because she's cuddly- when I wake up at 4am and can't get back to sleep, she's always there waiting to jump up for a cuddle. Quite often, I fall back to sleep and wake up a few hours later, and she's still snuggled up next to me, fast asleep! 

This update is going to be a bit of a let-down because it's lacking pictures I'm afraid- I have a few new ones but I haven't put them onto my laptop yet! It's late now and I'm in need of more painkillers and sleep, but I will upload and post some soon- tomorrow if I feel well enough, but soon, I promise!

Thanks to all those who posted asking after me- it really means a lot, and I'm just sorry I haven't replied here sooner!xx


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 6, 2010)

Jen, I hope your sinusitis improves one way or the other. It sounds really awful   I was there on and off several months ago and it's not a place I wish to return to ever again. Not being able to breathe simply... sucks 

Hope to hear more (and see pics?) from you someday soon!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 6, 2010)

YEAH sheeeeeee's Back....

Jen I'm so sorry to hear about all your problems. I really hope they can figure out what's causing it and fix it soon.

Susan:hug1


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sorry you are still sick, that really sucks  

Glad to hear from you though!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm glad we got an update from you! I'm sorry to hear that your sinusitis is still bothering you. None of that sounds "enjoyable" to have to do daily. :hug: I hope that some of it gets sorted out and you can have painless days again!

The Maldives sound wonderful! I'm glad you were able to get away and enjoy yourselves!


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 7, 2010)

Glad to hear from you, Jen - hope the honeymoon was nice and take lots of healing from Miss Dotty!

Denise


----------

